# AEW Dynamite ohhh tag team gloryyyyy edition



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582544836284272640


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Satan: "OK, you can finally have an actual FTR tag team match, but you are going to have to also take a match with Garcia AND Yuta in it."


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's Go Jamie!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There are a couple of matches

first women’s match in some time i’m excited for


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Victor Chaos said:


> Let's Go Jamie!!!!


hard luck. Riho going over for sure


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

redban said:


> hard luck. Riho going over for sure


Unfortunately you're right.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they're gonna do a thing where Toni Storm beats all the women's champions. She's beaten Britt, Nyla, Shida. Unless I'm missing something, only Riho and finally, Thunder Rosa are left.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if they're gonna do a thing where Toni Storm beats all the women's champions. She's beaten Britt, Nyla, Shida. Unless I'm missing something, only Riho and finally, Thunder Rosa are left.


They haven't had enough women champions for this kind of angle to work. Britt Baker has actually already beaten all the former women's champions - Nyla, Riho, Rosa, Shida, and Storm .


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

FTR
Jericho/Garcia
Bryan

For the win please! I’d say Hayter, but Riho will win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't want to start any kind of unwarranted speculation but could dissension within Death Triangle be a sign that another trio is coming to get those belts back?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I remember the last Hayter vs Riho match being really good. And I like Riho so I won't have to seethe watching Jamie lose another match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Victor Chaos said:


> Let's Go Jamie!!!!


She's facing a small child, I think Hayter can manage! 😉 match should be over in about 1 minute......right?


----------



## kylekerr1 (5 mo ago)

Yes a FTR match about time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

World title match added!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mox vs Pentagon is must see TV.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> World title match added!
> 
> View attachment 136371


AEW’s belts are just perfection.

This is a great match to book.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs. Penta had a little set-up vignette.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583968083877588992
This is a really strong lineup for a small Dynamite in Norfolk.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

FTR!!! When was the last time they had a standard tag match on Dynamite! 

That Riho v Hayter match will be visually offensive. Might have to skip it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mox vs Penta should be 🔥 

Wednesdays card looks really good.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Strong card. Every match looks like a winner.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Basically matches that just exist. The first three are as random as it gets. And of course more Yuta and Garcia but no Hobbs, Hook, Wardlow, Starks, Darby, etc.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Basically matches that just exist. The first three are as random as it gets. And of course more Yuta and Garcia but no Hobbs, Hook, Wardlow, Starks, Darby, etc.


Nah, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia deserve MUCH more TV time.

Darby Allin and Ricky Starks are the only 2 guys in that list who are just as worthy of receiving as much spotlight.

Thankfully though, Yuta and Garcia are still heavily focused on each week since the majority of the audience enjoy watching both of those guys


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia deserve MUCH more TV time.
> 
> Darby Allin and Ricky Starks are the only 2 guys in that list who are just as worthy of receiving as much spotlight.
> 
> Thankfully though, Yuta and Garcia are still heavily focused on each week since the majority of the audience enjoy watching both of those guys


You know I love ya but yeah Garcia absolutely, Yuta not so much 🙈


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Basically matches that just exist. The first three are as random as it gets. And of course more Yuta and Garcia but no Hobbs, Hook, Wardlow, Starks, Darby, etc.


Sammy is part of JAS and Bryan is in locked in a feud with them. Riho and Hayter had issues last week. FTR were called out last week for not wanting AEW gold by SIOG which led to the #1 contenders match. The other tag match with Garcia plays I to the overall angle. I don’t see how any of this is random outside of Mox vs Penta, which also had a promo as to why it’s happening. Yeah I want Hook and Wardlow too but this weeks card is anything but random. Unless you want rematches every single week then you have to expect fresh matches.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Assuming FTR win here. Them against the Acclaimed would be a brill match for the next PPV. Would be a great scalp then if they have a successful defence.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, look, no Wardlow... Again...

Fuck off.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh, look, no Wardlow... Again...
> 
> Fuck off.


He literally laid out a challenge with Joe aimed at The Kingdom last week. Very clear those matches are happening soon.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> He literally laid out a challenge with Joe aimed at The Kingdom last week. Very clear those matches are happening soon.


Another utterly garbage, pointless, tag feud with jobbers no one gives a shit about.

He's TNT champions FFS. It's an absolute joke.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh, look, no Wardlow... Again...





Boldgerg said:


> Another utterly garbage, pointless, tag feud with jobbers no one gives a shit about.
> 
> He's TNT champions FFS. It's an absolute joke.


It's just best to calm down since Wardlow not being featured or advertised in these previews isn't really a big deal.

Everything will be fine, dude


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

So Penta gets a world title shot. Since becoming the trios champion, he has gone for the tag team belts and lost and is now going after the world title and will obviously lose. 
This is why they shouldn't of created those stupid trios belts. But even so the guy who is a part of the trios group with belts is gonna job twice to other guys who have belts 😂


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia deserve MUCH more TV time.
> 
> Darby Allin and Ricky Starks are the only 2 guys in that list who are just as worthy of receiving as much spotlight.
> 
> Thankfully though, Yuta and Garcia are still heavily focused on each week since the majority of the audience enjoy watching both of those guys


In Wheeler Yuta's home town of Philadelphia the fans were chanting for MJF 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Top bins said:


> In Wheeler Yuta's home town of Philadelphia the fans were chanting for MJF 😂


Sure, let’s downplay this guy’s crowd connection just because he faced 1 of the hottest guys in the company momentum-wise, and let’s ignore all of the other wrestling crowds where Wheeler Yuta was cheered consistently throughout this year then (even though he’s supposedly a _charisma vacuum_)


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, let’s downplay this guy’s crowd connection just because he faced 1 of the hottest guys in the company momentum-wise, and let’s ignore all of the other wrestling crowds where Wheeler Yuta was cheered consistently throughout this year then (even though he’s supposedly a _charisma vacuum_)


He was in his hometown. That's where you should receive the biggest pop it shouldn't matter if your in the ring with MJF or QT Marshall wheeler should get the biggest pop of the night. 

Yuta is a good enhancement talent to have. That's all I see him as. 

The crowd doesn't care about Yuta DC. If Wheeler left the company tomorrow AEW would march on and not lose a single viewer. Ain't nobody tuning in to see Wheeler Yuta. 

Daniel Garcia is better.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Top bins said:


> He was in his hometown. That's where you should receive the biggest pop it shouldn't matter if your in the ring with MJF or QT Marshall wheeler should get the biggest pop of the night.
> 
> Yuta is a good enhancement talent to have. That's all I see him as.
> 
> ...


Have to agree. Yuta has had some good moments and there was a short span of time where the crowd was behind him, but there’s way too many people in AEW that are better than him. Going against MJF on the mic was fatal for him IMO.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> He was in his hometown. That's where you should receive the biggest pop it shouldn't matter if your in the ring with MJF or QT Marshall wheeler should get the biggest pop of the night.
> 
> Yuta is a good enhancement talent to have. That's all I see him as.
> 
> ...


Disingenuous post. 

MJF is the bigger star and more over star with AEW fans, yes. 

But the crowd chanted for Yuta as well in Philly. And every week in every city they go to now, crowds pop for Yuta, they cheer for him, they chant his name etc. They also do for Garcia. 

You don't have to like Yuta, but the weekly paying customers mostly do and are showing the kid some love.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Have to agree. Yuta has had some good moments and there was a short span of time where the crowd was behind him, but there’s way too many people in AEW that are better than him. Going against MJF on the mic was fatal for him IMO.


Going against MJF toe to toe showed he still has a long way to go as a promo but we also already knew that. 

I will say his Philly promo was better than the one in NY. 

But ultimately they worked a great match and had and kept the crowd invested despite the lacking promos from Yuta, so I disagree that it was fatal. It just showed he is well below MJF in selling a fued on the mic, but again we knew that. 

He definitely needs to continue to work at developing and growing his promo skills and I have no reason to doubt he will.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Scuba Steve said:


> Disingenuous post.
> 
> MJF is the bigger star and more over star with AEW fans, yes.
> 
> ...


People may like him but they aren't in love with him.

Bins was right. If yuta left on a CM Punk type sabbatical tomorrow no one would be chanting his name for years. He is just a enhancement guy. Enhancement guys can be liked but they are never really missed


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> Going against MJF toe to toe showed he still has a long way to go as a promo but we also already knew that.
> 
> I will say his Philly promo was better than the one in NY.
> 
> ...


I’m not so sure. Matt Sydal could have done what Yuta did in the promo and the match. I think they’re quite similar.

edit - maybe the crowd wouldn’t have cheered as much for Sydal as they did Yuta tbf lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wheeler Yuta is a *midcarder* atm.

He’s not an enhancement talent. That term refers to Peter Avalon’s position.

Yuta is wayyy above being an enhancement talent since that’s a huge disservice to his talents.

For the record, Yuta is popular with AEW crowds.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> I’m not so sure. Matt Sydal could have done what Yuta did in the promo and the match. I think they’re quite similar.


Hell Dante Martin has less experience and he did it better in his one mini program with Max. 

@DammitChrist if yuta disappeared from the ring for 8 years would you miss him terribly like you would Seth Rollins?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hell Dante Martin has less experience and he did it better in his one mini program with Max.
> 
> @DammitChrist if yuta disappeared from the ring for 8 years would you miss him terribly like you would Seth Rollins?


Dante is better! I would have enjoyed that more


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> People may like him but they aren't in love with him.
> 
> Bins was right. If yuta left on a CM Punk type sabbatical tomorrow no one would be chanting his name for years. He is just a enhancement guy. Enhancement guys can be liked but they are never really missed


I love my new nickname 😍 Bins


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Disingenuous post.
> 
> MJF is the bigger star and more over star with AEW fans, yes.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I disliked him. Just don't think he should be getting the TV time he should be getting. 


DammitChrist said:


> Wheeler Yuta is a *midcarder* atm.
> 
> He’s not an enhancement talent. That term refers to Peter Avalon’s position.
> 
> ...


He's been booked as a midcarder. But that's the general problem DC, some people think that is too much for Yuta.

When you say popular is there any fans that feel Yuta is underexposed and should be main eventing the program? Or asking to see more of Yuta?

I personally don't think so. He is being overexposed as it is without really getting truly over. He's just the least popular member of the blackpool combat club and awful stable, which only he has benefitted from.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Top bins said:


> I didn't say I disliked him. Just don't think he should be getting the TV time he should be getting.
> 
> 
> He's been booked as a midcarder. But that's the general problem DC, some people think that is too much for Yuta.
> ...


All you can do is eye roll. I challenge you to a dual!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> People may like him but they aren't in love with him.
> 
> Bins was right. If yuta left on a CM Punk type sabbatical tomorrow no one would be chanting his name for years. He is just a enhancement guy. Enhancement guys can be liked but they are never really missed


Part of that is because he is still so young in this industry but has already come a long way since and still has room to grow. The Yuta that is in the BCC is a definite level up from the Yuta that was in Best Friends. 

I don't ever see him as a top guy or a pillar but I think his ceiling should he ever reach it, is a Castagnoli like type of status within AEW and the wrestling industry.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> He's been booked as a midcarder. But that's the general problem DC, some people think that is too much for Yuta.
> 
> When you say popular is there any fans that feel Yuta is underexposed and should be main eventing the program? Or asking to see more of Yuta?
> 
> I personally don't think so. He is being overexposed as it is without really getting truly over. He's just the least popular member of the blackpool combat club and awful stable, which only he has benefitted from.


The overexposure in in your eyes because he isn't your cup of tea. He is working in programs that allow him to get the rub and affords him opportunities to continue to grow and develop and he has made the most of them to date. 

The some people you refer to are a small contingent of online fans. The paying customers positive reactions for him in the arena conflicts with the few in the IWC who share your opinion. 

Some people want their voices to be heard but they clearly are not a big enough group to make enough noise for Tony to change course.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> The overexposure in in your eyes because he isn't your cup of tea. He is working in programs that allow him to get the rub and affords him opportunities to continue to grow and develop and he has made the most of them to date.
> 
> The some people you refer to are a small contingent of online fans. The paying customers positive reactions for him in the arena conflicts with the few in the IWC who share your opinion.
> 
> Some people want their voices to be heard but they clearly are not a big enough group to make enough noise for Tony to change course.


Not just about the cup of tea. He can't cut a promo and is a good worker but nothing special. He has been awful with his promos. He hasn't made the made the most them. I disagree there. 

You say it's a small online fans but like I said if Wheeler goes tomorrow nobody would stop watching AEW. He's not John Moxley, he's not CM Punk or Chris Jericho. Wheeler adds nothing to the program. If you swapped him for a generic wrestler who can't cut a promo you wouldn't notice the difference. 

He's been getting decent reactions but again the fans are not in love with the guy. If you swapped his TV time and gave it to Darby Allon the fans wouldn't bat an eyelid.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Part of that is because he is still so young in this industry but has already come a long way since and still has room to grow. The Yuta that is in the BCC is a definite level up from the Yuta that was in Best Friends.
> 
> I don't ever see him as a top guy or a pillar but I think his ceiling should he ever reach it, is a Castagnoli like type of status within AEW and the wrestling industry.


Of course. Because before he was mixing and playing in the conference with the best friends and now with Moxley and Danielson he is in the champions league. 

So we basically agree then? 😂 I don't see Yuta as a pillar etc but I think Tony Khan does and that's what concerns me... He could be like Dolph Ziggler and there's nothing wrong with Zigglers career or work.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Top bins said:


> Not just about the cup of tea. He can't cut a promo and is a good worker but nothing special. He has been awful with his promos. He hasn't made the made the most them. I disagree there.
> 
> You say it's a small online fans but like I said if Wheeler goes tomorrow nobody would stop watching AEW. He's not John Moxley, he's not CM Punk or Chris Jericho. Wheeler adds nothing to the program. If you swapped him for a generic wrestler who can't cut a promo you wouldn't notice the difference.
> 
> He's been getting decent reactions but again the fans are not in love with the guy. If you swapped his TV time and gave it to Darby Allon the fans wouldn't bat an eyelid.


DC is like the Jim Cornette of the wrestlingforum 😂 he has to bury everything I say and do 😂 DUAL!!!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> Not just about the cup of tea. He can't cut a promo and is a good worker but nothing special. He has been awful with his promos. He hasn't made the made the most them. I disagree there.
> 
> You say it's a small online fans but like I said if Wheeler goes tomorrow nobody would stop watching AEW. He's not John Moxley, he's not CM Punk or Chris Jericho. Wheeler adds nothing to the program. If you swapped him for a generic wrestler who can't cut a promo you wouldn't notice the difference.
> 
> He's been getting decent reactions but again the fans are not in love with the guy. If you swapped his TV time and gave it to Darby Allon the fans wouldn't bat an eyelid.


Darby is far more established and has a level of credibility about him that Yuta does not therefore Darby is not in need of that TV time. 

Yuta is trying to get to that level thus he is one of the guys on the roster who are more so in need of opportunity in order to try and get there. 

Investing TV time for young stars you want to showcase, grow, develop and all the like is needed if they want to try and build new stars at every level of the card. Right now, Yuta is getting that chance and and there are vets like Bryan and Mox who are investing in him to help get him there.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> Of course. Because before he was mixing and playing in the conference with the best friends and now with Moxley and Danielson he is in the champions league.
> 
> So we basically agree then? 😂 I don't see Yuta as a pillar etc but I think Tony Khan does and that's what concerns me... He could be like Dolph Ziggler and there's nothing wrong with Zigglers career or work.


If Tony thinks Yuta can be another DZ, it doesn't just happen because he thinks it. Yuta still needs built up and to establish credibility for his character over time. 

So by pushing Yuta, Tony is helping him help himself for tomorrow by building him up today. They built Darby up, they built OC up, they built up Eddie, they built up Wardlow... it's listening to fans and fan reactions. There are others in the pipe and coming down the pipe who will see these opportunities as well, soon enough. 

One such guy is All Ego who now appears to be in the early stages of his push. 

Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't... but you don't know if you don't try. And he isn't giving this a half assed try which is what talent needs from a promoter.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> *Darby is far more established and has a level of credibility about him that Yuta does not therefore Darby is not in need of that TV time.*
> 
> Yuta is trying to get to that level thus he is one of the guys on the roster who are more so in need of opportunity in order to try and get there.
> 
> Investing TV time for young stars you want to showcase, grow, develop and all the like is needed if they want to try and build new stars at every level of the card. Right now, Yuta is getting that chance and and there are vets like Bryan and Mox who are investing in him to help get him there.


This is why Darby needs more TV time. For the reasons you think he doesn't, I do. You should be showcasing your stars who do have that level of credibility. If AEW wasn't loaded with talent then I agree to potentially then push Yuta and Garcia and showcase them to a higher degree.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Absolute disaster.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage will outdraw Dynamite this week. 3,700 tickets sold for the CT show. Some markets are stronger than others, that's the nature of live events. I'd expect Dynamite to hit the 3k sweet spot by tomorrow though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Rampage will outdraw Dynamite this week. 3,700 tickets sold for the CT show. Some markets are stronger than others, that's the nature of live events. I'd expect Dynamite to hit the 3k sweet spot by tomorrow though.


If I was TK I just wouldn’t go back to this city again. Card is strong as fuck. Wish I lived in USA.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> .
> 
> @DammitChrist if yuta disappeared from the ring for 8 years would you miss him terribly like you would Seth Rollins?


Yes, I would


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> If I was TK I just wouldn’t go back to this city again. Card is strong as fuck. Wish I lived in USA.


these are probably gonna be the type of fans that "what" all the promos too...


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking at the card -- it might be a cool idea to let FTR vs Swerve get the main-event. Put the tag-team division at the top for a change . However, they might be looking for tension between Swerve & Lee in the finish; you might not want to close on a dusty finish .


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Looking at the card -- it might be a cool idea to let FTR vs Swerve get the main-event. Put the tag-team division at the top for a change . However, they might be looking for tension between Swerve & Lee in the finish; you might not want to close on a dusty finish .


I think opening with it makes sense because first segment goes longest without a commercial break and I believe this will easily be MotN and it will probably take 10 minutes to really get going. Whereas, Mox and Penta could probably be a fun 8 minute match if it had to in the main event


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> Looking at the card -- it might be a cool idea to let FTR vs Swerve get the main-event. Put the tag-team division at the top for a change . However, they might be looking for tension between Swerve & Lee in the finish; you might not want to close on a dusty finish .


I'd do the same, have Mox/Penta open.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mox and Penta have to main event with the World Title on the line. Much bigger draw than FTR vs Swerve.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> This is why Darby needs more TV time. For the reasons you think he doesn't, I do. You should be showcasing your stars who do have that level of credibility. If AEW wasn't loaded with talent then I agree to potentially then push Yuta and Garcia and showcase them to a higher degree.


Darby currently has TV time, he is in a fued. 

Loaded with talent or not, you still have to invest in building up new talent on the main shows.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So happy it’s Wednesday. Hope we get an Elite tease.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter's ass should totally be in Damage CTRL as the 4th member!

And if stupid Triple H has nothing for Damage CTRL going forward, then I want him to fire them then so Bayley can come over here and win the AEW women's championship and be that much needed leader this AEW women's division needs to carry it! Do it! Fire her Triple H you fucking mark! She is better than that entire worthless roster you have and you know it! Bayley deserves better and should be carrying it as a champion!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> So happy it’s Wednesday. Hope we get an Elite tease.


Yep, keep giving us visual images/cameos of CM Punk in limited promo packages too (like they did last week in the ROH video packages).

Please keep teasing the existence of *ALL *4 of those men


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope we see Kenny return as soon as tonight!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley vs Pentagon has my interest might as well have made it a falls count anywhere 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lana has kind of hinted that Miro isn’t being used because he isn’t one of Tony’s favourites and that makes me sad


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im watching AEW because of you Hawk Hogan!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Lana has kind of hinted that Miro isn’t being used because he isn’t one of Tony’s favourites and that makes me sad



Doesn't weigh less than 190lbs
Has charisma
Looks like a star
Carries himself like a star

Yeah, he doesn't meet the current criteria for a push or even TV time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Doesn't weigh less than 190lbs
> Has charisma
> Looks like a star
> Carries himself like a star
> ...


That description fits multiple top stars that they're currently pushing though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Lana has kind of hinted that Miro isn’t being used because he isn’t one of Tony’s favourites and that makes me sad


this is one time that I hope it isn't a work because I dunno if I wanna see Miro as a whiny "my boss doesn't like me" CM Punk-ish character


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> That description fits multiple top stars that they're currently pushing though.


It fits a couple of the undeniable biggest stars in the company who they couldn't possibly afford to not keep on TV if they want to stay in business.

Meanwhile we're getting constant, weekly Wheeler Yuta, Daniel Garcia and other featherweight, generic nerds who will never draw a time, whilst the likes of Wardlow, Miro, Hobbs etc. continue to sit on the side-lines at worst or get the odd, pointless, tag match with jobbers at best. Even talents like Ricky Starks can barely get on TV. The company is a directionless, jumbled mess.

But there will be no getting through to you. You're possibly the biggest, most deluded shill in the history of any professional wrestling company, or possibly even a troll with how desperately and illogically you defend _everything_ this company does.

Quick, do the eye roll reply.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> It fits a couple of the undeniable biggest stars in the company who they couldn't possibly afford to not keep on TV if they want to stay in business.
> 
> Meanwhile we're getting constant, weekly Wheeler Yuta, Daniel Garcia and other featherweight, generic nerds who will never draw a time, whilst the likes of Wardlow, Miro, Hobbs etc. continue to sit on the side-lines at worst or get the odd, pointless, tag match with jobbers at best. Even talents like Ricky Starks can barely get on TV. The company is a directionless, jumbled mess.
> 
> ...


Plenty of wrestling fans (including me) would pay to see Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia compete in the ring, especially since they'll be around over the next 20+ years; so both men are definitely worth investing in for the long-term 

The other names will be fine, especially Ricky Starks since he deserves more TV time out of those 4 guys 

Everything else in the quoted post doesn't really warrant a response here since the other parts are no buys.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Plenty of wrestling fans (including me) would pay to see Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia compete in the ring, especially since they'll be around over the next 20+ years; so both men are definitely worth investing in for the long-term
> 
> The other names will be fine, especially Ricky Starks since he deserves more TV time out of those 4 guys
> 
> Everything else in the quoted post doesn't really warrant a response here since the other parts are no buys.


That's alright then, as long as you'd personally pay to see a couple of zero charisma, zero presence, indie level nerds, it's not a problem.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love AEW but I can’t deny that there are some people that should be on Dynamite a lot more.

Miro
Wardlow
FTR
Starks
Hobbs
Darby
Kingston


Wardlow should be having weekly open challenges.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> That's alright then, as long as you'd personally pay to see a couple of zero charisma, zero presence, indie level nerds, it's not a problem.


Except for the fact that Yuta and Garcia have already proven numerous times this year that they actually DO possess charisma since they generally receive plenty of crowds pops/chants over the last several months (which automatically debunks your weak myth about the butchered term, _charisma vacuum_) 

Those Indy guys are just as over with crowds as some of those big, muscular guys (or even receive louder pops/chants than them too).

Thankfully, Yuta plus Garcia are featured on TV every week (as they should), and they're *thankfully* won't be going anywhere for a long time in the wrestling industry since they're both in their early-to-mid 20s.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Except for the fact that Yuta and Garcia have already proven numerous times this year that they actually DO possess charisma since they generally receive plenty of crowds pops/chants over the last several months (which automatically debunks your weak myth about the butchered term, _charisma vacuum_)
> 
> Those Indy guys are just as over with crowds as some of those big, muscular guys (or even receive louder pops/chants than them too).
> 
> Thankfully, Yuta plus Garcia are featured on TV every week (as they should), and they're *thankfully* won't be going anywhere for a long time in the wrestling industry since they're both in their early-to-mid 20s.


Good god, you are fucking unbearable.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Yuta and garcia are terrible. Sure good in the ring but that's it. Definition of vanilla midgets. 

Shame how Miro, Wardlow, starks, hobbs etc are being treated. Proper stars but TK is obsessed with pushing the two vanilla midgets on a weekly basis.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

omaroo said:


> Yuta and garcia are terrible. Sure good in the ring but that's it. Definition of vanilla midgets.
> 
> Shame how Miro, Wardlow, starks, hobbs etc are being treated. Proper stars but TK is obsessed with pushing the two vanilla midgets on a weekly basis.


Nah, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are great talents who deserve to be on TV every week.

Ricky Starks is pretty much the only one out of those 4 names who are worthy of being spotlighted just as much as them.

The 'vanilla midget' term pretty much means nothing now. The most over guy who's involved in the biggest storyline in WWE (aka the Bloodline angle) happens to be someone who folks previously labeled as that term over the last several years in Sami Zayn.

I suppose talented guys like Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins (aka Tyler Black), Jon Moxley, Kevin Owens (aka Kevin Steen), and Sami Zayn (aka El Generico) were automatically 'terrible' in the late 2000s or in the early 2010s since they were perceived as 'vanilla midgets.' I guess wrestling promoters/bookers should've never pushed those younger guys in the first place back then.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are great talents who deserve to be on TV every week.
> 
> Ricky Starks is pretty much the only one out of those 4 names who are worthy of being spotlighted just as much as them.
> 
> ...


You realise people have opinions and just because you dont agree doesnt make you right? You really come across as childish with your posts.

In the ring both Yuta ad Garcia are good but thats it. Names you mention like Punk, Moxley, Owens actually have personality and charisma along with being good in ring workers.

Garcia and Yuta are bland as wood and so many better talents should be be showcased than those two dweebs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

omaroo said:


> You realise people have opinions and just because you dont agree doesnt make you right? *You really come across as childish with your posts.*
> 
> In the ring both Yuta ad Garcia are good but thats it. Names you mention like Punk, Moxley, Owens actually have personality and charisma along with being good in ring workers.
> 
> Garcia and Yuta are bland as wood and so many better talents should be be showcased than those *two dweebs.*


Sure, that statement is totally not ironic at all when you continue to ironically label them with the bolded parts in a serious argument (which *totally *convinced me to change my mind btw).

Anyway, you're still wrong since both men are in their early-to-mid 20s, and yet they aren't even close to being in their prime yet. The same dismissive remarks (with outdated terms like _charisma vacuums_ + _vanilla midgets _+ _Indy geeks_) were said about top-tier wrestlers like AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, and Kenny Omega at a much younger age; but yet they still managed to succeed near the top of the division due to their talents in spite of the vocal minority.

Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are 2 of the right long-term investments to focus on over the next several years


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol people really hate Yuta and Garcia here huh? I don't really care for Yuta (outside of his banger with Moxley on Rampage) but Garcia is my boy.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol people really hate Yuta and Garcia here huh? I don't really care for Yuta (outside of his banger with Moxley on Rampage) but Garcia is my boy.


People thought Bryan had no charisma 15 years ago. Think Garcia has a shot at being successful but I can’t see it happening for Yuta.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Under 3000 tickets sold for tonight.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Under 3000 tickets sold for tonight.


Wrestletix has em at 2962 as of a couple hours ago. Will be over 3k with walkups most likely.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wrestletix has em at 2962 as of a couple hours ago. Will be over 3k with walkups most likely.


Still extremely poor.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Still extremely poor.


Live sports games don't sell out in every city either and they have less games/dates a year so you would think demand would be higher.

WWE doesn't always sell out in every market either.

Rolling conventions and expos don't always sell out city to city.

Music artists can be on tour and get small crowds in some, big crowds in others unless your name is Beyonce or something.

Some markets will do better than others. When they do well in other wrestling heavy markets keep the same energy.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Live sports games don't sell out in every city either and they have less games/dates a year so you would think demand would be higher.
> 
> WWE doesn't always sell out in every market either.
> 
> ...


So pretty much its a decline in big arena events then, not just wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Hayter will impress big time vs Riho. I'd like to see her win it but I am expecting Rihoooooooooo to win. Loved Hayter's promo on Road to as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I think Hayter will impress big time vs Riho. I'd like to see her win it but I am expecting Rihoooooooooo to win. Loved Hayter's promo on Road to as well.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Good god, you are fucking unbearable.


He's unbearable? 
Ironically that's what I think every time I see a post bitching about Yuta and Garcia and then see your name. 
It's as though you are just hoping more people will come on board with you. 

Garcia is a hell of a piece of talent in ring and he will develop into a star over time. The kid is young and has already come a long way. 

Yes, I did pay to watch him on the Indies, even threw a benefit concert for he and the Buffalo Boys after they nearly lost their lives in a car wreck. 

Unbearable and insufferable are words that I use to describe whiny little boys who keep trying to push their own narrative on everyone else and then stomping around when disagreed with.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road To episode for your viewing enjoyment.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

It's funny to me. The same people that bitch that Miro and such aren't on TV are also many of the same people who LOLAEW when they hire an ex-wwe guy and don't push new stars. 

Shockingly there is no way to make everyone happy. Who knew? Those of us that love AEW love it for the MIX of both and for me, that certainly includes a deep appreciation and love for Garcia and to a much lesser extent, Yuta.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

lanceroni_66 said:


> He's unbearable?
> Ironically that's what I think every time I see a post bitching about Yuta and Garcia and then see your name.
> It's as though you are just hoping more people will come on board with you.
> 
> ...


I'll continue to discuss how shit they and express my opinion on that as long as they carry on being laughably, ridiculously over exposed on TV every single week at the expense of far, far better talents, and as long as they continue to be the absolute, devoid of redeeming qualities, indie level geeks that they are.

Awful, generic looks, zero mic skills, zero personality, zero character, zero uniqueness, 180lbs soaking wet, but that doesn't matter! They can fake mat wrestle a bit! A par for the course, work rate obsessed, 2022 rasslin' marks dream, to be fair.

Let's also not talk shite and act like it's only me who feels this way about those two either. There's plenty of others on here and plenty of others across social media.

The fact generic nobodies like Garcia and Wheeler Yuta are taking up significant TV time at least every other week is why this company will never grow its audience.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Don Callis is backstage tonight, per Fightful. (he was also at Rampage on Friday at Daily's)

Elite returning? 

There are no real huge Dynamites before Full Gear so unless they wait for the PPV, Kenny and the Bucks could return any time really.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

lanceroni_66 said:


> It's funny to me. The same people that bitch that Miro and such aren't on TV are also many of the same people who LOLAEW when they hire an ex-wwe guy and don't push new stars.
> 
> Shockingly there is no way to make everyone happy. Who knew? Those of us that love AEW love it for the MIX of both and for me, that certainly includes a deep appreciation and love for Garcia and to a much lesser extent, Yuta.


Even funnier that some people bury TK for his booking, but it's because of his booking in the first place that people so drastically want to see guys like Miro or Wardlow on TV.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I can watch this week as not up early tomorrow. Hopefully if is decent.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Don Callis is backstage tonight, per Fightful. (he was also at Rampage on Friday at Daily's)
> 
> Elite returning?
> 
> ...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Even funnier that some people bury TK for his booking, but it's because of his booking in the first place that people so drastically want to see guys like Miro or Wardlow on TV.


"Tony did some good stuff in the past so we should just ignore the shit job he's doing in the present".

I spent a long, long time being extremely pro AEW and pro Tony Khan. I'll call things as I see them. I'll praise the good when it's good and I'll shit on the bad when it's bad. For a long time AEW was more good than bad and I had little negative to say but, as far as I'm concerned, it's now completely the other way around, the product is a mess and Tony is doing a very, very poor job.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just feel like singing The Elite’s song idc


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> I'll continue to discuss how shit they and express my opinion on that as long as they carry on being laughably, ridiculously over exposed on TV every single week at the expense of far, far better talents, and as long as they continue to be the absolute, devoid of redeeming qualities, indie level geeks that they are.
> 
> Awful, generic looks, zero mic skills, zero personality, zero character, zero uniqueness, 180lbs soaking wet, but that doesn't matter! They can fake mat wrestle a bit! A par for the course, work rate obsessed, 2022 rasslin' marks dream, to be fair.
> 
> ...


You must be talking about a different Wheeler Yuta and a different Daniel Garcia from another universe then because you're surely aren't making any sense at all here, especially about both of those wrestlers in *this* universe.

Thank goodness that AEW will continue what they're doing in spite of the vocal minority 

For the record, you're still wrong since the company is consistently increasing their audience on a gradual pace too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I predict Danielson will lose to Guevara because Kingston will attack Sammy and get bryan disqualified. This will lead to a match between the two a tFull gear where bryan will lose clean again.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Penta vs moxley? See, another match with absolutely 0 build. It makes it way less interesting. When will Tony get that?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

AEW’s biggest star opens the show


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> Penta vs moxley? See, another match with absolutely 0 build. It makes it way less interesting. When will Tony get that?


You didn't watch Dark?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> I just feel like singing The Elite’s song idc


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yuta chants 😎


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out the “YUTA!” chants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So BCC is confirmed bitches to JAS.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> You didn't watch Dark?


Hell no lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

@DammitChrist vindicated with the Yuta chants haha


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> You must be talking about a different Wheeler Yuta and a different Daniel Garcia from another universe then because you're surely aren't making any sense at all here, especially about both of those wrestlers in *this* universe.
> 
> Thank goodness that AEW will continue what they're doing in spite of the vocal minority
> 
> For the record, you're still wrong since the company is consistently increasing their audience on a gradual pace too


Yeah, I can't be bothered to talk to you. You're an insufferable shill who will gobble down absolutely anything this company serves up.

Tony Khan could come and take a shit in the ring, leave and the entire show be the camera focusing on the steaming dump on the mat, and you'd still praise it and do your tragic eye roll and facepalm responses on anyone who speaks ill of it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I think Hayter will impress big time vs Riho. I'd like to see her win it but I am expecting Rihoooooooooo to win. Loved Hayter's promo on Road to as well.


Jamie Hayter's ass is definitely going to be impressive! 😍


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> @DammitChrist vindicated with the Yuta chants haha


Yeah, Yuta really putting the butts in seats with that massive, sub 3000 attendance tonight.

AEW crowds are known for being tough to please as well. Definitely not huge marks who cheer mostly everything.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hager is a very well paid mascot.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585422508207087616


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, I can't be bothered to talk to you. You're an insufferable shill who will gobble down absolutely anything this company serves up.
> 
> Tony Khan could come and take a shit in the ring, leave and the entire show be the camera focusing on the steaming dump in the ring, and you'd still praise it and do your tragic eye roll and facepalm responses on anyone who speaks ill of it.


Man, Wheeler Yuta is such a _charisma vacuum_ that he's getting his name chanted the most loudly in this fun tag match atm.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho Appreciation Society vs Blackpool Cuckold Club 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Has the in-ring audio been lowered? It feels much quieter than usual.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Garcia’s got a brighter attire tonight — some red and green trunks. They’re slowly giving him some pizzazz


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its called the Blackpool Cuckold Club stupid idiots on commentary! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, Yuta really putting the butts in seats with that massive, sub 3000 attendance tonight.
> 
> AEW crowds are known for being tough to please as well. Definitely not huge marks who cheer mostly everything.


I was kind of kidding, but even so, the majority of the 3,000 seem to like him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, Wheeler Yuta is such a _charisma vacuum_ that he's getting his name chanted the most loudly in this fun tag match atm.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Claudio and Yuta have some good tag combos. I wonder if we'll get a follow up of them staring down FTR at the last ROH PPV.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday chants … how did this audience know that today is Yuta’s b-day??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More stealing of Danielson's moves. smdh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What is Jake Hager wearing?! Purple hat 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

OH MAN DIET DEW COMMERCIAL!! 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This has been a really good opener.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

For the record, I don't hate Yuta.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

despite the size, this crowd is pretty loud


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Yuta dedicated that dive to all the juggalos and juggalettes.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That was a helicopter and airplane spin.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Claudio with the super Cena


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Banging opener, that outcome will set up Jericho vs Claudio II. Yuta and Claudio looked great there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Claudio really needs a new entrance theme.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, what a win, setting up Claudio vs Jericho rematch?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew need a new ring announcer


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Claudio Castagnoli JUST did the AWESOME hot tag spot he used on Raw in December 2016!!! 

That match banged so HARD!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Claudio is strong AF.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Renee! 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow surprised Jericho took the pin.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Claudio with the super Cena


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Aew need a new ring announcer


I really like the ROH guy but he might be too ugly for TV. He may be a yapper but he's not very dapper


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

He's just frustrated


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I agree! Claudio was very impressive!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow. I'm shocked Jericho took the pin.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pepperoni nipples alert.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Every faction in this company hates each other.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully Bryan kicks Yuta's head in.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

hopefully we are nearing the end of this JAS/BCC feud. Maybe Danielson will turn on the group?

OMG THE ELITE!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Claudio looking like Andre the Giant next to these jabronis


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yuta's dweeb voice is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THE ELITE!! 😀


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Wait a minute.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

About time Bryan showed some fire. After all, he is a Dragon.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to aew Wednesday night wwe lite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

holy shit that Elite vignette with the E burning out of AEW was sick


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes bring them back


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The goofs being Thanos snapped out of the footage would have been awesome if true.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Claudio looking like Andre the Giant next to these jabronis


Claudio is jacked af!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Danielson kills every single mofo in the BCC.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoa…The Elite will be back soon after that for sure


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Were the Elite just Deleted?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Jericho does the clean J-O-B.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> holy shit that Elite vignette with the E burning out of AEW was sick


That looked like similar graphics aew used the first 6 months


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585425899389952002


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Were the Elite just Deleted?


If only.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

What the hell?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585426318728077316


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm struggling to like Wheeler Yuta, he's getting a lot of opportunities but they have better talent they aren't doing much with. Ricky Starks, Hobbs, Ethan Page.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Yuta's dweeb voice is like nails on a chalk board.


He should join WWE and form a tag team with Gargano. That way I can use the mute button once.

On the bright side it's making Cesaro sound terrific.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

More mic issues. This god damn company…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

When the Bucks Of Youth's return is more hyped than yours


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585425899389952002


----------



## GriddyOnEm247 (3 mo ago)

I ain't a fan of Yuta, so much more talented wrestlers not getting used


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Menard’s facial expressions are hilarious


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Fun fact: This is not Swerve's house. This is an arena.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Here comes Swerve and Professor Sherman Klump.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CM Punk still on the video game. Hopefully, this won't be problem like it was with WWE 2K15


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> When the Bucks Of Youth's return is more hyped than yours


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk is returning to beat Jericho next week.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I am limitless!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee and Swerve Strickland are looking for Renee 😂


----------



## GriddyOnEm247 (3 mo ago)

Did Teddy Long book this show? Playas


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Best show of the week already.

FTR are fucking awesome. 3,000 there and still the best atmosphere in the industry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seeing FTR become so f'n over has been fun to behold.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Got a feeling Bennett and Taven cost FTR the match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Accailmed Every Wednesday


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so ugh me joking around about a storyline with all these dudes returning might actually happen LOL. will be funny. aew marks super jerk off fest is coming.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Best show of the week already.
> 
> FTR are fucking awesome. 3,000 there and still the best atmosphere in the industry.


Hope they can grow this market because they seem very hot


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> CM Punk still on the video game. Hopefully, this won't be problem like it was with WWE 2K15


Not the first disappointment this month


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> so ugh me joking around about a storyline with all these dudes returning might actually happen LOL. will be funny. aew marks super jerk off fest is coming.


You gotta be joking me! 😂


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

How are you gonna give the Acclaimed an entrance and not have them do a rap?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> so ugh me joking around about a storyline with all these dudes might actually happen LOL. will be funny


Hopefully, it will be a one-on-one at the PPV because there's been 3-ways for the tag belt at every PPV lately


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Based


----------



## GriddyOnEm247 (3 mo ago)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not the first disappointment this month


Yes that movie was garbage


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Fun fact: This is not Swerve's house. This is an arena.


And Keith Lee doesnt know who he is 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's opponent next week is almost guaranteed to be one of Adam Cole, Samoa Joe, PCO or Davey Richards based on who is available and realistic (ie. it won't be Rush as he has a separate storyline, won't be Danielson or Claudio as that'd be announced ).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man TK is running Chicago dry with all the event dates there


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Looks like the elite is coming back. Punk not coming back confirmed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not the first disappointment this month


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You gotta be joking me! 😂



You know if that generic shit happened the super marks would be drained. Followed by them saying its the greatest thing that ever happened in the history of wrestling. Punky shows up and cuts the same shit and more load is released.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WWE 2K Keith Lee alternate attire available guys:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not the first disappointment this month












"Roy Burns DOESN'T share a bank account with his mother!"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Keith Lee is an incredible athlete for his size and for a guy pushing 40. Guy like him should be featured a lot more than guys like Yuta and Garcia.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FTR = Fear The Rotund.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Keith Lee is an incredible athlete for his size and for a guy pushing 40. Guy like him should be featured a lot more than guys like Yuta and Garcia.


Keith just needs to lose some weight and make sure that Adam Cole finds it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Taz just said Zelda 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They missed a chance earlier to have Bryan slap Yuta in the face like he did Ali.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

FTRR
FUCK THE ROMAN REIGNS


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL that was a funny botch. Swerve hitting the cross body anyway


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I may be the only one but I love Swerve.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> LOL that was a funny botch. Swerve hitting the cross body anyway


In the words of Jericho.. no such thing as a botch..

I kid I kid


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I noticed there's some dork dressed as left shark. Did they just get Super Bowl XLIX in Virginia?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I may be the only one but I love Swerve.


Nope lol Swerve is awesome


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was awesome indeed


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I may be the only one but I love Swerve.


co-signed


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Swerve in our Glory has grown on me.. just don’t let Keith speak


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mike Johnson confirming...



Spoiler



Kenny and the Bucks are backstage.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Power & Glory throw back.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like giving Keith Lee the big rig would hurt you more than him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Mike Johnson confirming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I don't think Lee want to go along with that.

Then Wheeler jumped to soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keith Lee is like Skylab falling from space.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why was Sammy Guevara wearing a Bayley jacket in that backstage promo? 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I don't think Lee want to go along with that.
> 
> Then Wheeler jumped to soon.


Yeah his "fighting it" as Taz put it was him saying "fuck this"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was an AWESOME match despite one or two sloppy moments.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So is aew wanting us to think elite are not coming back or something? That video of them being Matt hardy deleted is just cheesy


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was amazing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Renee again! 😂😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great near falls.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Renee is so much hotter than Paige.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Swerve and our Glory now number 1 contenders for the AAA, IWGP, and ROH tag team titles.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Renee Paquette the first person in AEW to get a backstage interruption under control


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great fucking match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an incredible match, protects FTR in the loss too. If FTR had won they’d have to win the titles and they don’t want to take them off The Acclaimed just yet so the decision makes sense.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan gonna’ job out again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved the match but didn't need another match vs The Acclaimed.Oh well. It makes booking sense though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They should call the weekly show aew 2010 era


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Renee is so much hotter than Paige.


That's why Swerve Strickland and Keith Lee are looking for Renee 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


About damn time they dragged him away from gaming


Spoiler: s


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Paige is so bad at improvisation, holy shit. I'm finally understanding why WWE script promos so tightly, some people clearly need it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd love to have a foursome with Renee, Saraya and Britt


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> More stealing of Danielson's moves. smdh


Hi Brie. I will applaud you for keeping you're identity secret for so long. It is quite impressive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Swerve in our Glory are so underrated, every time they're on the show it’s always a banger and they always have the crowd fully invested.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Renee licking her lips in lust.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this is where MJF buries Mox’s wife


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585432700969967616


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Jericho's opponent next week is almost guaranteed to be one of Adam Cole, Samoa Joe, PCO or Davey Richards based on who is available and realistic (ie. it won't be Rush as he has a separate storyline, won't be Danielson or Claudio as that'd be announced ).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only 3000 strong but the crowd is loud AF.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That’s a pretty good impression of Mox


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

🤣 on point Impersonation


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MJF telling Renee what many of us would love to say to her.

#ShutYourMouth


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Renee with all due respect, shut your mouth. That was great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> That’s a pretty good impression of Mox


He forgot the blood.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is what greatness looks like.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol this is where MJF buries Mox’s wife


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585433787089158144


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

With all due respect... MJF is our next AEW champion of the world!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And this is why his promo last week was silly especially with the defense of "it's story telling he's going to fight fair"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess MJF is officially a face? Will feud with Stokely's goons until the PPV?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Regal is going to cost Mox the title vs MJF by either accidentally or intentionally brass knuckling him at Full Gear.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

MJF is definitely winning the title right? I feel like he's going to be the best one week to week


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Even the greatest promo in the game gets interrupted.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pentagon


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The Firm are going to beat him down aren't there?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great MJF promo, but Stokely is the absolute worst and just kills every segment he’s involved with.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF doesn't need The Firm's help because he has Regal in his pocket. Maybe.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Renee with all due respect.. Just Bring It is better than Shut Your Mouth because of "CAUTION" 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Pentagon


Penta "El Zero Miedo" Gon


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now don’t turn him back heel you idiots. He’s over as hell.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MJF is a face?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I still think MJF is trolling us. It's his thing after all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF weirdly turning face for the past month or so lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Penta "El Zero Miedo" Gon


Or Penta Gone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Anti hero


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t like The Firm but if they don’t help MJF win at Full Gear then what was the point? Makes me think they will.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Tony Khan might want to check again because MJF is a babyface.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow vs Taven could be a good match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJFs got the whole world in the palm of his hands.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

War has a cold 😪


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF: oh I'm going to cheat and shit in the match

People: I think he's going face, this is so face like


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara is wearing a Bayley jacket 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG Sammy's DBZ tron is great!


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Regal is going to cost Mox the title vs MJF by either accidentally or intentionally brass knuckling him at Full Gear.


That doesn't need to happen. If MJF wins dirty it can be by his own tactics but Moxley doesn't need to be THAT protected IMO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very good first hour.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Starting to think MJF is getting overexposed honestly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

If Sammy is an American but a Spanish God does that make Tay from Brazil a Portuguese Goddess?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t like The Firm but if they don’t help MJF win at Full Gear then what was the point? Makes me think they will.


They've been overtaken by events. The plan was for MJF to be feuding with Punk, they weren't expecting MJF to be the only real star on the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara's titantron sucks because Cell isnt in it!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

itsbeenawhile said:


> That doesn't need to happen. If MJF wins dirty it can be by his own tactics but Moxley doesn't need to be THAT protected IMO


Last time MJF fought Mox for the title The Paradigm Shift was banned but Mox won with it anyway, so I think it would be good long-term storytelling if MJF won the title by countering The Paradigm Shift


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Starting to think MJF is getting overexposed honestly.


MJF - arguably the biggest talent on the roster - is "overexposed", and yet you're one of the people fine with Yuta and Garcia being on the show every single week.

Sigh.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love how MJF was serious last week but more lighthearted this week. Keeping it fresh.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

We are still talking about MJF because he is better than this match! And you know it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585436157718024192


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Still to come" that sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585436157718024192


so is this story BS or is the one about the buy-out BS?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> We are still talking about MJF because he is better than this match! And you know it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson is pulling a MiSu.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

holy fuck that Asai Moonsault was amazing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> MJF - arguably the biggest talent on the roster - is "overexposed", and yet you're one of the people fine with Yuta and Garcia being on the show every single week.
> 
> Sigh.


Don’t get me wrong Garcia and Yuta are also overexposed. I’ve always been of the camp of people who believe talent shouldn’t be on TV every week no matter how over they are. It’s better to keep people fresh so we don’t have to see the same thing all the time. MJF’ catchphrases and segments would hit different if we didn’t have to hear them every week and see him multiple times in one show every episode.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This match blows ass.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson is taking Sammy to the Dragon Dojo tonight. Very stiff looking offense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy is a fucking God in the ring.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> so is this story BS or is the one about the buy-out BS?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585436401965076480


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Sammy got hella hang time right there


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I think Sammy vs Danielson just won match of the night, this is pretty good!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I guess MJF is officially a face? Will feud with Stokely's goons until the PPV?


Is the Devil a face?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is the Devil a face?


Nah, trolling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Billie Kay needs to hire better singers for her Billie Kay jewelers commercials! Get rid of that wuss singing 🤢


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not quite as perfect as his cutter off the ladder to Cody, but a beauty.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585437352436047872


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is the Devil a face?


He invented rock and roll and BJs!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Starting to think MJF is getting overexposed honestly.





Prosper said:


> Don’t get me wrong Garcia and Yuta are also overexposed. I’ve always been of the camp of people who believe talent shouldn’t be on TV every week no matter how over they are. It’s better to keep people fresh so we don’t have to see the same thing all the time. MJF’ catchphrases and segments would hit different if we didn’t have to hear them every week and see him multiple times in one show every episode.


The issue is they're trying to be too clever. He's fishing for face reactions, being a cheeky heel, being a serious heel, and also trying to paint himself as the determinator it's too much going on.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stop trying to Hulk up Danielson! You're not Hawk Hogan 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3 great matches so far.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Match quality tonight had been SO good, turning into the best in-ring Dynamite in some time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stiff AF Danielson gets me stiff AF.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Big crash a coming" that sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy with maybe the worst spinebuster I've ever seen. Almost wipes out the moonsault...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Sammy sneaks this, I could see Danielson snapping.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is the Devil a face?


In many ways, yes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hurry up and finish this so we can see Jamie's ass!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the was the safest looking poison rana I've seen. Well done!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great great stuff.

BCC 2-0 JAS on the night.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> If Sammy sneaks this, I could see Danielson snapping.


Because of all the concussions?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Surprised at no interference. Good match though


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I hate when they hit their impact finisher, and the crowd is with it, but instead of finishing the match at that climactic point — they slow it down, hit those elbows and have a flat submission finish


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Sammy's chest


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sammy puts in 100% every time and eventually he’ll get the respect for it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats Rey Mysterio and Dominik 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchasaurus could just step on these puny bitches 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THAT WAS AN EXCELLENT MATCH. Both worked well together and it was a true slobberknocker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh this geek. Wow that was bad.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Up next is Big Time Jamie's ass! 🍑


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The issue is they're trying to be too clever. He's fishing for face reactions, being a cheeky heel, being a serious heel, and also trying to paint himself as the determinator it's too much going on.


It’s weird. I don’t know why he’s playing to the crowd even a little, just be a pure heel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that OC promo was so awkward


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Everyone needs to say this to Renee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439057158436315142


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585431284960186376
Everyone loves The Elite


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It’s weird. I don’t know why he’s playing to the crowd even a little, just be a pure heel.


Betrayal hurts worse than just being an asshole. Tony sucks at booking execution, but I am willing to go with MJF here so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strong in ring show tonight and Riho/Hayter should add to the quality.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RIHOOOOOOO next lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Everyone needs to say this to Renee
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439057158436315142


I think Renee is already better at this than anyone has been in AEW. Granted, her competition has been Alex Marvez and Tony Schiavone


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The 1st hour was great, and every wrestling match has delivered big time so far 👏


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC's new thing is challenging guys to three way matches, knowing they'll kill each other and he gets to pin one of them.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

gonna put all my attention into Riho to see what the fuss is about  Don’t get it at the moment


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Final Boss theme.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter and Riho's themes back-to-back like firing up Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trashitty is the worst talker in the history of the business. Makes Jeff Farmer look like The Rock.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Everyone needs to say this to Renee
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439057158436315142


Poor dude.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think Renee is already better at this than anyone has been in AEW. Granted, her competition has been Alex Marvez and Tony Schiavone


I'm still receiving therapy for him putting this image in my head


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"She must overcome a six inch" that sounded sexual 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Riho but Hayter needs to win this, would be her biggest AEW win so far


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "She must overcome a six inch" that sounded sexual 😂


Did Riho grow an inch or two?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. Riho is terrible.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice snap jackhammer


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like Brit had some work done on her nose.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Rick Knox is the worst


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Prosper said:


> I love Riho but Hayter needs to win this, would be her biggest AEW win so far


Riho hasn’t been on TV in a long time, and they probably need someone to put over Toni at a PPV or something. Riho needs the win.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho!!!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Nah, trolling


I just shake my head at people falling for what is going on. He calls himself The Devil, his 'fans' Devil Worshippers, he came out to 'Sympathy for the Devil' at All Out.

They are laying it all out for everyone. It is obvious what is going to happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter has become organically over. I want her to be the next champ.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

H4L said:


> Looks like Brit had some work done on her nose.


it has been broken a couple times. Might have been necessary


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

This ref saw Britt grabbing Riho and didn’t do shit about it lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

God bless these camera men.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One Shed said:


> Betrayal hurts worse than just being an asshole. Tony sucks at booking execution, but I am willing to go with MJF here so far.


Im not sure about it yet, I’d have preferred he just bury Renee as a heel as opposed to hyping up Virginia seeing as he’s feuding with Moxley.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

H4L said:


> Looks like Brit had some work done on her nose.


could be the makeup —she wears a ton of it. She might doing that “contour” technique


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I just shake my head at people falling for what is going on. He calls himself The Devil, his 'fans' Devil Worshippers, he came out to 'Sympathy for the Devil' at All Out.
> 
> They are laying it all out for everyone. It is obvious what is going to happen.


Blatantly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does Hayter have an OnlyFans. Just asking for a friend.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Im not sure about it yet, I’d have preferred he just bury Renee as a heel as opposed to hyping up Virginia seeing as he’s feuding with Moxley.


I just wish he had a giant blood pack under his jacket that would have squirted everywhere when he did his imitation of Mox. Would have been great.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I still find it hilarious that they made this 60lbs, Japanese, underdeveloped, 11 year old looking dwarf who can't speak a word of English their first ever women's champion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I would love to see this happen in 2023 if stupid Triple H cant learn how to push Damage CTRL properly!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585442379078799361


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> I still find it hilarious that they made this 60lbs, Japanese, underdeveloped, 11 year old looking dwarf who can't speak a word of English their first ever women's champion.


she looks adorable and childlike - very easy for the crowd to support her


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Pushing Jamie's hips over" 🥵


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit Dynamite in Baltimore next week? I might have to go if I’m free


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I still find it hilarious that they made this 60lbs, Japanese, underdeveloped, 11 year old looking dwarf who can't speak a word of English their first ever women's champion.


Yep, Omega is a funny guy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585442826401087488


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like teaching people to watch for the 619 being blocked is a bad move because it is almost always blocked even when it's supposed to hit


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match needs to fucking end.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lots of Jamie Hayter ass simping in this match! 😍


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Riho is amazing and I thought Hayter was the latest B+ player audience heroin, why is the crowd so dead? good match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hayter SHOULD win this, or else, wow.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> He invented rock and roll and BJs!


Hitler and the Nazis created Volkswagen. You sure this is the direction you want to continue down?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweet Code Red!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Taz is the best in the game.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ha! Right decision.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

im legit shocked Hayter won this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Riho dead.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan is better than stupid Triple H because hes pushing Jamie Hayter!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jamie and Riho putting on a good match here. When did Jamie start using the Rainmaker as a finisher? 🤔


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

few scary moments in that one


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s huge for Hayter and her push


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Eddie!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Renee again! 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

They don't even call Toni Storm the interim champion anymore.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Barracuda ripoff is awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match. Right winner. Give Jamie all the gold.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was Hayters best match in AEW by far.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Eddie Kingston looks like he’s having a major depression.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Renee > Marvez.

BTW, Toni Storm gets very little fan reaction


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Ha! Right decision.


Stupid Triple H would of had Jamie losing with some stupid irrelevant jobber coming out to beat up Team DMD!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yet more Yuta on Rampage! Excellent!

In fact just give him his own show!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That was an odd Eddie promo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

GIVE US Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter for the AEW Women's World title at Full Gear!! 

That's a pretty good women's match-up on paper with the talent of both women here.

That's without even mentioning the THICness in that match!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfaoooo Wardlow against Taven? Holy fuck, they are shitting all over this man.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585444551921131522


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is the 2000s emo kid whose emo phase never ended.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Darby just call out Great Muta


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby fell off big time. He needs to get back on track with a big feud.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby was one of AEW's top original stars. Bigger than Page easily.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was Hayters best match in AEW by far.


THERE WAS SO MANY JAMIE HAYTER ASS SIMPING SPOTS! 😍


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

So Sting is Jay Lethal's mystery friend I guess.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jay Lethal doesn’t need Sanjay. Satnam Singh is the most useless, irrelevant and needless character ever. He does nothing. Says nothing. He’s had like 2 matches in 9 months


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Rampage looks completely missable.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Darby is so cute man


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> THERE WAS SO MANY JAMIE HAYTER ASS SIMPING SPOTS! 😍


Top 5 asses in wrestling

1. Gigi Dollin
2. Nikkita Lyons
3. Bayley
4. Jamie Hayter
5. Toni Storm


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Listens to Sting after setback










Darby next week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley and Jamie would make a great tag team! Put the two best asses in the buisiness as a team! It would be a better tag team than the deadweight stooges Bayley is carrying rn!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta's gear 😍😍😍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Elite tonight?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Time to watch the great PENTA lose ffs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pentagon's gear is fucking sick. 🔥


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> No Elite tonight?


you might see them at the show next week if you go


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone really believe Penta will win? LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> lmfaoooo Wardlow against Taven? Holy fuck, they are shitting all over this man.


Talk about a major downfall. It's either that or WarJoe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Rampage looks completely missable.


You mean like every other Rampage?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Zero miedo and zero chances of winning this.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Does anyone really believe Penta will win? LMFAO


It’s like all those singles matches they book with Dax . They try so hard to sell the match, and they go all out with the near falls. Yet we all know who will win


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Top 5 asses in wrestling
> 
> 1. Gigi Dollin
> 2. Nikkita Lyons
> ...


1. Bayley
2. Jamie Hayter 

Bayley's ass is definitely the best! 😍
Followed by Jamie as a close runner up!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The battle of Eddie Kingston's best friends.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> you might see them at the show next week if you go


True haha


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show has been sick


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"Made in Japan" from Penta is "Hecho en Mexico"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prediction time. Will Mox look like this







at the end of the match or this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Abrahantes is completely useless, waste of space, waste of money. Complete flop.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That ref kind of looks like Vince McSham from youtube 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope we get BAY BAY tonight, I want this forum to erupt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> You mean like every other Rampage?


It's obvious that zero fucks are given when booking that show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm very surprised Mox's forehead is still intact after four head smashes to the steps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love that this is a fresh new match. Too bad Penta can't win.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Show has been sick


AEW is coming back!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Prediction time. Will Mox look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not a prediction, it is a spoiler.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This was a great show! Unlike the garbage Triple H has been booking!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> I hope we get BAY BAY tonight, I want this forum to erupt.


You'll erupt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> It's obvious that zero fucks are given when booking that show.


They might as well rebrand it as the ROH show because it's filler at its worst.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> I'm very surprised Mox's forehead is still intact after four head smashes to the steps.



With all that blading he does, I'm surprised his skin doesn't just slip off.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

AEW full gear will get low buy rates. No Punk low buyrates


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You'll erupt.



There are exactly zero lies in this post.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

crowd has lost some energy. Good thing Rampage is not being taped after this


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Abrahantes is completely useless, waste of space, waste of money. Complete flop.


He hosts the preview show, does Spanish commentary and manages Lucha Bros. 

He might actually be underpaid.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll never be onboard with piledrivers for a two count.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley signed for 5 years right? No more Shield or Ambrose, for sure. LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Meanwhile at Punk's home


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luchasaurus is a man without a country.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"The King Cold lariat" why does Mox have a move named after Frieza's dad? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> crowd has lost some energy. Good thing Rampage is not being taped after this


Rampage will kill the crowd even more. It's worse than NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match quality all night has sapped the crowd a bit because they have been vociferous tonight.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mox is not losing, there's no suspense so when that happens, you keep it short. It's just a match for a match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> The match quality all night has sapped the crowd a bit because they have been vociferous tonight.


Nah, its this match mate. Crowds are still active for ppvs that are longer


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a 2.999999999999999 count. Jeezus


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Penta threw up a little after the package piledriver. Gross...


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Itiswhatitis said:


> AEW full gear will get low buy rates. No Punk low buyrates


Are you their accountant?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great match, one of Moxley’s best for sure!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That man-bon is killing Big Cass's intimidation factor lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

2.99 ad infinitum is 3.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That green haired fuck is the classic look of indy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Luchasaurus is a man without a country.
> 
> View attachment 136646


That's because Pangeia is a continent.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is fucking terrible, unless Adam Cole comes out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Has Morrisey had a match since All Out? Get him a squash on Rampage or something. Also, Marvez doesn't care about the BCC or Jon Moxley confirmed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, no Kenny?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!

Penta El Zero Miedo's near-fall on Jon Moxley near the end was INSANELY close!!! 

Anyway, that main event was great. The last few minutes were especially awesome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Triple H booked the ending 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marvez is such an awful fucking actor. What an uncharismatic geek.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe CM Punk should have done that to his door


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Stokely wearing the exact same clothes as my grandfather.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marvez is so cringe...

Five guys beating Mox who bleeds when it is slightly windy outside and not making him bleed buries them worse than anything.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Stiff AF Danielson gets me stiff AF.


Okay, cool it down there Brie. We don't need to know all about yours and Bryan's bedroom escapades.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585450541647384578


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF doing his conflicted bit again. Maybe he might actually grow a conscious.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Eddie was interviewed but isn't helping.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Stokely is so fucking terrible, please go away forever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The firm is awful. Lots of random guys put together last minute to get TV time at the same time.None of them except the brothers look like they'd hangout in real life.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is a face now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF as a babyface confirmed. 🙌🏾


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Firm: Hey, at least we are not the Dork Order.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Firm was put together for MJF and are now Nexus-ing him. This is making Ethan Page look like a big deal though.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That was a quick face turn.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> So, no Kenny?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Whaaaaaaat


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SOLID show. Great ending.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow that’s a first for MJF, I wonder where they’re taking this, not sure why they’re trying to make MJF come off as a babyface.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585450541647384578


I'll accept aliens shooting JFK, before the Bucks kicking a door down.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

off air 2 minutes early. Better get 2 extra minutes in the bank


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is story is overbooked.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why does Stokley dress like a substitute teacher


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wasn't expecting MJF to get turned on. It's nice to be surprised every once in a while.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

we will not refer to him as a baby face but a anti hero


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Wow that’s a first for MJF, I wonder where they’re taking this, not sure why they’re trying to make MJF come off as a babyface.


Nah, MJF will use Regal's Brass Knuckles on him at the PPV. Regal will join MJF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That ending gave me crabs, that was bad.


W. Morrissey looks like Edge before he turned in to a wrinkled old hobo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Firm is something Triple H would push 😂


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tony's booking tonight has been horrid


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why does Stokley dress like a substitute teacher


90 percent of people in aew dress like utter idiots. To much color going on everywhere too


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Don’t know where, don’t know when…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Couple of haters have appeared in the thread


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Luchasaurus is a man without a country.
> 
> View attachment 136646


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Firm were cold as ice but this has made them look like a threat, even though aesthetically they are all over the place as a unit. Ethan Page may get his push out of all this though as he seems to be the leader.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If Triple H was booking AEW, The Firm would have all the gold burying everybody because Triple H loves pushing jobbers like that 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, I just realized Rampage is not Halloween themed. Lame

At least give Abadon a shot at Jade or something


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This was a a very fun show. There’s actually stuff happening. A few good twists. Some great wrestling matches tonight. GTFO if you complain about tonight’s show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice to have an unpredictable ending and a surprising new direction for MJF and in the same segment giving the Firm some much needed credibility. Good shit, Tony.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

3venflow said:


> The Firm were cold as ice but this has made them look like a threat, even though aesthetically they are all over the place as a unit. Ethan Page may get his push out of all this though as he seems to be the leader.


Ethan Page has everything you need to be a star…size, charisma, look, and great on the mic. Hopefully he gets a push soon.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony wasn’t messing around tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very strong in ring show tonight. MOTN was Danielson/Guevara. 

This thing with MJF is all a big swerve to make the audience think MJF is kinda good and he and Mox will have a fair fight then Regal causes Mox to lose.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, tonight's episode of Dynamite freaking delivered from top-to-bottom.

Pretty much every wrestling match delivered, and MJF officially 'turning' tweener at the end (due to the Firm's betrayal) is BIG news.

I thought the show tonight was great quality-wise, so that probably means that the ratings take a dip this week because logic and consistency apparently make no sense.

Overall, this episode gets a 9/10 from me (on Cagematch too)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please give Ethan Page a sustained push now. He's got it all. Looks, size, workrate and promo ability. Plus he knows karate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Very strong in ring show tonight. MOTN was Danielson/Guevara.
> 
> This thing with MJF is all a big swerve to make the audience think MJF is kinda good and he and Mox will have a fair fight then Regal causes Mox to lose.


That and Jamie Hayter's ass! Great show!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF: I'm a piece of shit that does whatever I want to get what I want. I'm the fucking devil and I'm going to cheat the Babyface champ out of his title. 


Thats the guy they're doing an "isn't this sad" beat down for, despite it being obvious he won't actually turn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

re: MJF

"The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."

I'd be shocked if he doesn't leave Full Gear as a heel, assuming he's penned in to win.

Now if he loses, they could go with the babyface thing. MJF's hero Piper never won a WWF or WCW world title and if he really has signed an extension perhaps that could be his long-term character arc. Chasing and never quite getting to the world title, until one special day.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good show. A lot of great in-ring action tonight.

The opener was solid. FTR/SIOG was a banger, Swerve and Lee are criminally underrated. They always have the crowd emotionally invested and their close falls are always hyped.

Bryan/Guevara was great. Stiff AF. For a second I thought Bryan was gonna lose and start a redemption storyline. The dissension in the BCC doesn't seem like something that'll break them up, so curious to see where Bryan goes from here.

Glad Hayter got the win, this will probably start her push which people have been wanting. Hayter vs Storm at Full Gear would be good.

Mox/Penta was a dope main event which I thought was too short. MJF getting destroyed at the end was a surprise. First time the audience has seen him jumped like that. If Regal joins his side after Full Gear at the end of this storyline then holy shit.

All in all nothing bad tonight except for OC's promo.

*Overall 8.5/10*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@THANOS Props to you for finger snapping The Elite out of existence.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @THANOS Props to you for finger snapping The Elite out of existence.


"Mr. Khan, I don't feel so good!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Prediction time. Will Mox look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one had Mox come out of the match in his most unnatural state, that being









This is def. one for the history books.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Very good show. A lot of great in-ring action tonight.
> 
> The opener was solid. FTR/SIOG was a banger, Swerve and Lee are criminally underrated. They always have the crowd emotionally invested and their close falls are always hyped.
> 
> ...


I thought the OC promo was perfectly fine. He did something similar on last week’s shows. It fits his slacking low key character.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m definitely snapping my wallet from AEW’s existence if Omega doesn’t return ASAP.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> The Firm: Hey, at least we are not the Dork Order.


Believe it or not, I've actually lost most of my (limited) interest in Dark Order once Anna Jay plus Stu Grayson left that group, and once they've mostly kept their distance from Adam Page since last December.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


20 years from now, some kid catching up to wrestling history will try to find the Miz/Maryse vs. Moxley/Renee tag match finishing that red-hot storyline and be like why didn´t that happen.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF is basically carrying this show like punk was 1 year ago.
MJF, FTR and he Acclaimed are the only reason to watch this show anymore.....the rest is mediocre horseshit


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay yuta getting loud chants in Virginia is one of 3 things. Either @DammitChrist isn't just blowing smoke up his ass like every other wrestler that can do a dropkick or fancy move and yutas actually over. Or the south has been gentrified by the north and the good old Boys have become everything they hate or that arena wasn't exactly filled with Virginia's best and brightest. I honestly can't tell which.

CC is so great. Obviously Jericho vs CC for final battle and Yuta vs Bryan also.

Great number one contenders match minus the botch. I'm more hyped for FTR vs the guns then the acclaimed vs SITG 3 though.

Masterful MJF promo. With the OBVIOUS red herring. 

Riho vs hayter existed 

The main event existed 

The afterbirth was fucking brilliant. If anyone believes the firm turned on MJF you've lived a very sheltered and safe life. Killers have killed people and deliberately hurt themselves to make themselves look like the victims too. I guarantee that this is all a set up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Joe Gill said:


> MJF is basically carrying this show like punk was 1 year ago.
> MJF, FTR and he Acclaimed are the only reason to watch this show anymore.....the rest is mediocre horseshit


Such a vast difference from a year ago when it looked like AEW was unbeatable. Sadly, with the Elite’s return I expect the tag division to get dominated or over shadowed like before. Which leaves MJF to carry the load...

I can’t believe I’m more into WWE after years of barely paying attention while AEW was lighting the world on fire. Tony is speed-running the rise and fall of WCW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

It shows how badly booked Bryan Danielson is when I forgot to comment on his match with Sammy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was some dynamite

enjoyed it top to bottom - liked the Yuta / Danielson tension

Yuta is really over, huh?

MJF stuff was gold

and that Elite video


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay yuta getting loud chants in Virginia is one of 3 things. Either @DammitChrist isn't just blowing smoke up his ass like every other wrestler that can do a dropkick or fancy move and yutas actually over. Or the south has been gentrified by the north and the good old Boys have become everything they hate or that arena wasn't exactly filled with Virginia's best and brightest. I honestly can't tell which.


People being polite on his birthday.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another great Dynamite

I went into it cold and enjoyed the whole show

MJF's story is the best thing in wrestling since MJF/Punk and Hangman/Omega. Poetic that Moxley beat MJF 2 year ago by using an illegal move that he said he wouldn't use...


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

@Firefromthegods if the firm turning on MJF was actually a set up to fool mox then it's yet another awful Russo swerve storyline and makes MJF look like an idiot for not cashing in his chip last week when he could've won the title easily without this drawn out plan. The swerve didn't work with dino-man and it wont work with MJF either.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

GarpTheFist said:


> @Firefromthegods if the firm turning on MJF was actually a set up to fool mox then it's yet another awful Russo swerve storyline and makes MJF look like an idiot for not cashing in his chip last week when he could've won the title easily without this drawn out plan. The swerve didn't work with dino-man and it wont work with MJF either.


This was your 666th post... don't even try to pretend you're not a devil worshipper!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Checked out the MJF segment and yeah I imagine it's a swerve that's coming. They'll all screw Moxley whenever.

MJF singlehandedly carrying the main event scene with Punk gone to no one's surprise - He's so far ahead of anyone else in professional wrestling it's ridiculous - Never forget how the cult turned on him when he worked them all. Good times.

If they do eventually turn him babyface then they'll have to be careful how he's presented. If he's booked like any major babyface in the past 15 years it will ruin him. He needs to be an asshole regardless.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I read results and saw a clip of the end. It's intriguing that's for sure. I still can't bring myself to watch the show just yet. But rooting for them from afar. 

MJF is amazing at everything.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I must say it may have been my favorite promo MJF did with Renee. He made a good promo with purpose and kept switching from heel to face. Well clearly acting face but with an heelish attitude. It reminded me of when Eddie Guererro was on Smackdown and he was doing heelish things but people were applauding him. It's a clever way to essentialy not changing the character but yet aknowledging that he's a fan favorite. Also I must say Renee was stunning and I think she will be a very useful part of the show if they used her as well as they did tonight. Give me Shiavonni as the main PBP guy and Renee doing the one on one interviews. 

The whole thing with the group and that storyline later, I wasn't that much a fan of. I knew what was going to happen and the whole "do I go help him or not" was rather cartoonish. MJF should be a hell raiser but drop the comedy stuff. I'd had prefered if he had gone to the ring with a mic and call his boys on what they were doing. Then you build it up and you can have Ethan Page insulting him and then boom they can start throwing punches. And then the rest jumps him.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MJF is just head and shoulders above everyone on the mic at the moment. He makes me feel how i felt watching Rock and Jericho in 99.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

GarpTheFist said:


> @Firefromthegods if the firm turning on MJF was actually a set up to fool mox then it's yet another awful Russo swerve storyline and makes MJF look like an idiot for not cashing in his chip last week when he could've won the title easily without this drawn out plan. The swerve didn't work with dino-man and it wont work with MJF either.


Going for a Russo swerve is world's better than a MJF face turn at this stage unless they do a double turn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This was super cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585425693273473025


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Checked out the MJF segment and yeah I imagine it's a swerve that's coming. They'll all screw Moxley whenever.
> 
> MJF singlehandedly carrying the main event scene with Punk gone to no one's surprise - He's so far ahead of anyone else in professional wrestling it's ridiculous - Never forget how the cult turned on him when he worked them all. Good times.
> 
> If they do eventually turn him babyface then they'll have to be careful how he's presented. If he's booked like any major babyface in the past 15 years it will ruin him. He needs to be an asshole regardless.


if that was how 'face' MJF acted towards Renee, i think there is nothing to worry about

he'll be an 'asshole' good guy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> I must say it may have been my favorite promo MJF did with Renee. He made a good promo with purpose and kept switching from heel to face. Well clearly acting face but with an heelish attitude. It reminded me of when Eddie Guererro was on Smackdown and he was doing heelish things but people were applauding him. It's a clever way to essentialy not changing the character but yet aknowledging that he's a fan favorite. Also I must say Renee was stunning and I think she will be a very useful part of the show if they used her as well as they did tonight. Give me Shiavonni as the main PBP guy and Renee doing the one on one interviews.
> 
> The whole thing with the group and that storyline later, I wasn't that much a fan of. I knew what was going to happen and the whole "do I go help him or not" was rather cartoonish. MJF should be a hell raiser but drop the comedy stuff. I'd had prefered if he had gone to the ring with a mic and call his boys on what they were doing. Then you build it up and you can have Ethan Page insulting him and then boom they can start throwing punches. And then the rest jumps him.


I was really tuned out of WWE for most of Renee's run but I can definitely see why she was hyped up for being good at this. It was a Mean Gene-like performance from her during the MJF segment.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I was really tuned out of WWE for most of Renee's run but I can definitely see why she was hyped up for being good at this. It was a Mean Gene-like performance from her during the MJF segment.


She said in WWE she was supposed to not react and not take away attention from the wrestlers, but here she gets to put her personality across without taking away anything from the talent. Love her.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Great show top to bottom. I enjoyed every match, and nothing really dragged at all. There were plenty of small character building moments throughout. My favorite moment of the evening, though, was probably MJF doing an impression of Moxley.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So why did the Lucha guy, who loses every singles match, have a title match? The champion should not be wrestling every week. 

I will watch the show later for Jamie Hayter I guess.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I was really tuned out of WWE for most of Renee's run but I can definitely see why she was hyped up for being good at this. It was a Mean Gene-like performance from her during the MJF segment.


Agreed. I thought her reactions added another element to the segment. It was well done all around.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moonlight_drive said:


> *So why did the Lucha guy, who loses every singles match, have a title match?* The champion should not be wrestling every week.
> 
> I will watch the show later for Jamie Hayter I guess.


that’s how it works in AEW and in the independent scene- it’s not about the result of the match. It’s about the quality of the match . Even a match where you’re 100% sure about who will win can be a classic if the in-ring work is good, per AEW


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Moonlight_drive said:


> So why did the Lucha guy, who loses every singles match, have a title match? The champion should not be wrestling every week.
> 
> I will watch the show later for Jamie Hayter I guess.


Open challenge wanting to face someone with zero fear


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is that a HR Giger Alien mask? Looks awesome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I was really tuned out of WWE for most of Renee's run but I can definitely see why she was hyped up for being good at this. It was a Mean Gene-like performance from her during the MJF segment.


yep, renee is gold


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was some dynamite
> 
> enjoyed it top to bottom - liked the Yuta / Danielson tension
> 
> ...


We went thru a ton of posts about Yuta here recently and the crowd last night once again told em why Tony keeps on keeping on with Wheelsy. 

Kinda hoping he starts bringing up Bryan's losses and keeps pushing Bryan to the point that the unstoppable and nearly unbeatable version of The American Dragon returns.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was a pretty good show. Being from VA myself I know the crowds are pretty tame and that was again the case which hurt the show a little bit. I don't know if Hayter dislikes working with Riho or if they just like to go stiff but she beats the fuck out of her little ass lmao


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good ending. Hopefully Ethan Page will be a maineventer after this. The Firm could drop that Stokely guy, I don't get him.

Hayter won, which was the only option. She needs to win the title.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige looks terrible now with all the plastic surgery and Wheeler needs to piss off. I cant stand hearing him try to act tough


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

MJF is gold on the mic for certain.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WTF was that orange cassidy promo? he sounds like a robot


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jaymee hayter ass is amazing wow


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> GIVE US Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter for the AEW Women's World title at Full Gear!!
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> So why did the Lucha guy, who loses every singles match, have a title match? The champion should not be wrestling every week.
> 
> I will watch the show later for Jamie Hayter I guess.


I think in the end, it was to set up a weird angle for Eddie Kingston, since they are both his kayfabe best friend and he cut an odd promo about it. I guess it could've been any opponent for the MJF/The Firm afterbirth


----------

